# Puppy Coat/Adult Coat Transformation?



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leah Lu is a Schnauzer/Poodle with what seems to be both types of hair. She is now 8 and 1/2 months old. How should I handle the adult coat coming in?

I have been using a fine tooth comb and a pin brush on her daily to get all the loose baby coat out .... so she does not mat. I am getting lots of fuzzy fur out with the comb. 

Is there something else I should be doing? Is this the time to give an actual groom to make the transition of coat easier?

Thanks!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If she has not had a proper professional grooming yet, then YES! She is much past the ideal age to be getting the experience of a professional grooming. If you are going to be clipping her at home, then you need to get her started now. Again, much past the ideal age to be experiencing dryers, clippers, and learning to stand for grooming. As far as her coat change, just keep combing. The pin brush won't be of much help removing hair. Slicker and greyhound comb.


----------



## Milo's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

I didn't even know about dogs having a puppy coat. I was really puzzled why my little dog had such soft fuzzy hair. I don't remember when his adult coat came in but I think it was when he was already a year old. His baby coat was straight, his adult coat is thicker, wavy but curly along his spine. I think Leah Lu looks so sweet with her "angle hair" as my husband used to call it.
And I remember that he liked the "Pet Zoom" brush best as it didn't scratch his skin but took care of the tangles.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> If she has not had a proper professional grooming yet, then YES! She is much past the ideal age to be getting the experience of a professional grooming. If you are going to be clipping her at home, then you need to get her started now. Again, much past the ideal age to be experiencing dryers, clippers, and learning to stand for grooming. As far as her coat change, just keep combing. The pin brush won't be of much help removing hair. Slicker and greyhound comb.


Thank you!  You always come to my rescue Graco22! 

She is used to the blow dryer and holds perfectly still for scissoring and nails and combing/brushing. I guess I better get busy introducing the clippers! 

Milo's mom - I know what you mean about the thicker curly hair along the back and the thinner on the sides ... and the "Angel Hair" I almost hate to even touch it! I love her fluffiness! I am also not sure if I want her to look like a Poodle or a Schnauzer or something in between. I guess I would really like to be able to look at her new embroidered collar when it gets here. As it is ... she has so much hair her harness disappears when I have it on! Lol!


----------

